# Letter from a Shelter Manager



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 31, 2006)

If this should go in "Off Topic" could a moderator please move it?

This was posted in the "Best of Craiglist". It was not written by me. 

YOU SHOULD ALL READ IT. Everyone who wants a pet should know exactly what happens 
if they decide they can't keep their pet anymore. Not all shelters are exactly 
the same, but this was written by a shelter manager, and I appreciated the post: 


"I am posting this (and it is long) because I think our society needs a huge 
"Wake-up" call. As a shelter manager, I am going to share a little insight with 
you all...a view from the inside if you will. First off, this is a forum to for 
adoption and/or rehoming as clearly stated in the rules. All of you 
breeders/sellers on craigslist should not only be flagged (and I hope the good 
people on craigslist will continue to do so with blind fury), but you should be 
made to work in the "back" of an animal shelter for just one day. Maybe if you 
saw the life drain from a few sad, lost, confused eyes, you would change your 
mind about breeding and selling to people you don't even know that puppy you just 
sold will most likely end up in my shelter when it's not a cute little puppy 
anymore. So how would you feel if you knew that there's about a 90% chance that 
dog will never walk out of the shelter it is going to be dumped at? 

Purebred or not! About 50% of all of the dogs that are "owner surrenders" or 
"strays", that come into my shelter are purebred dogs. The most common excuses I 
hear are; "We are moving and we can't take our dog (or cat)." Really? Where are 
you moving too that doesn't allow pets? Or they say "The dog got bigger than we 
thought it would". How big did you think a German Shepherd would get? "We don't 
have time for her". Really? I work a 10-12 hour day and still have time for my 6 
dogs! "She's tearing up our yard". How about making her a part of your family? 
They always tell me "We just don't want to have to stress about finding a place 
for her we know she'll get adopted, she's a good dog". Odds are your pet won't 
get adopted &amp; how stressful do you think being in a shelter is? Well, let me tell 
you your pet has 72 hours to find a new family from the moment you drop it off 
sometimes a little longer if the shelter isn't full and your dog manages to stay 
completely healthy if it sniffles, it dies. Your pet will be confined to a small 
run/kennel in a room with about 25 other barking or crying animals. It will have 
to relieve itself where it eats and sleeps. It will be depressed and it will cry 
constantly for the family that abandoned it. If your pet is lucky, I will have 
enough volunteers in that day to take him/her for a walk. If I don't, your pet 
won't get any attention besides having a bowl of food slid under the kennel door 
and the waste sprayed out of its pen with a high-powered hose. 

If your dog is big, black or any of the "Bully" breeds (pit bull, rottie, 
mastiff, etc) it was pretty much dead when you walked it through the front door. 
Those dogs just don't get adopted. If your dog doesn't get adopted within its 72 
hours and the shelter is full, it will be destroyed. If the shelter isn't full 
and your dog is good enough, and of a desirable enough breed it may get a stay of 
execution not for long though. Most get very kennel protective after about a week 
and are destroyed for showing aggression even the sweetest dogs will turn in this 
environment. 

If your pet makes it over all of those hurdles chances are it will get kennel 
cough or an upper respiratory infection and will be destroyed because shelters 
just don't have the funds to pay for even a $100 treatment. 

Here's a little euthanasia 101 for those of you that have never witnessed a 
perfectly healthy, scared animal being "put-down". First, your pet will be taken 
from its kennel on a leash they always look like they think they are going for a 
walk happy, wagging their tails. Until they get to "The Room", every one of them 
freaks out and puts on the brakes when we get to the door it must smell like 
death or they can feel the sad souls that are left in there, it's strange, but it 
happens with every one of them. Your dog or cat will be restrained, held down by 
1 or 2 vet techs depending on the size and how freaked out they are. Then a 
euthanasia tech or a vet will start the process they will find a vein in the 
front leg and inject a lethal dose of the "pink stuff". Hopefully your pet 
doesn't panic from being restrained and jerk I've seen the needles tear out of a 
leg and been covered with the resulting blood and deafened by the yelps and 
screams. They all don't just "go to sleep", sometimes spasm for a while, gasp 
for air and defecate on themselves. When it all ends, your pet's corpse will be 
stacked like firewood in a large freezer in the back with all of the other 
animals that were killed waiting to be picked up like garbage. What happens next? 
Cremated? Taken to the dump? Rendered into pet food? You'll never know and it 
probably won't even cross your mind it was just an animal and you can always buy 
another one, right? 


I hope that those of you that have read this are bawling your eyes out and can't 
get the pictures out of your head I do everyday on the way home from work. I hate 
my job, I hate that it exists &amp; I hate that it will always be there unless you 
people make some changes and realize that the lives you are affecting go much 
farther than the pets you dump at a shelter. Between 9 and 11 MILLION animals die 
every year in shelters and only you can stop it. I do my best to save every life 
I can but rescues are always full, and there are more animals coming in everyday 
than there are homes. 

My point to all of this DON'T BREED OR BUY WHILE SHELTER PETS DIE! 

Hate me or flag me if you want toâ¦the truth hurts and reality is what it is I 
just hope I maybe changed one persons mind about breeding their dog, taking their 
loving pet to a shelter, or buying a dog. I hope that someone will walk into my 
shelter and say "I saw this thing on craigslist and it made me want adopt" that 
would make it all worth it."


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Aug 31, 2006)

This was a great post Laura. Veryinformative and straight to the point. I read it a coupledays ago on craigslist myself. Very sad. I hate howpeople can just discard their pets like that. It's terrible.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 31, 2006)

As a shelter volunteer, I can personally attestto how sad it is, say on the days where we have to "pull" cats becausethere are just not enough cages. Yes, the feral or unhealthyones go first, but it is still sad. The thing is that ashelter can't afford to have any sick animals because disease spreadsso fast in such close quarters. Basically every animal thatwalks through those doors ends up with an upper respritory infectioneventually. 

The other day I was in there and some young women wanted to know whathappens to the bodies after they are euthanized. They wereasked multiple times, do you really want to know? Then thestory began, let me just say it involved boiling and layers andplastic, quite gruesome. 

I hate seeing any animal taken through that door, but I can see there is simply not enough space for all of them.


----------



## katt (Aug 31, 2006)

i might be a complete chick for saying this. . .but that post made me cry. . .

i think that post should be posted in the letter to the editor in every newspaper in the world


----------



## Haley (Aug 31, 2006)

I agree. I am so sick of people bringing homepets because theyre cute and then losing interest after the initial funwears off. It just makes me sick.

I think at least with dogs and cats, people have to know that it is avery long commitment. When people buy rabbits, they forget that theylive just as long as many dogs. They dont plan for where they will bein ten years... and the pets suffer for human ignorance.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 1, 2006)

That's so sad. 

Unfortunately the moving excuse is a very common one here but it's alsoa legitimate one. There are so many people moving into this areabecausewe're in oil rich Albertaand they arehopping between rental to rental and I'd say that 90% if not more ofthe rental properties do not allow pets what-so-ever which means theyhave no choice but to surrender their pets.

Although I'm not quite sure if out shelter is a no kill or not... It'snot directly stated anywhere but I've seen some animals there formonths.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 1, 2006)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> Although I'm not quite sure if our shelter is a no kill or not...


Unfortunately it is. There aresome tests to see how aggressive a dogis, and if theydetermine if there is no chanceof adoption, then theyare putdown.
The shelter is old and overcrowded.They are looking for foster homesto take in the extras.

Rainbows


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 1, 2006)

Almost all shelters will put down agressiveanimals. There are a few rescues that will try to rehabilitate but theESPCA does not have the facilities or staff to do that so I'm notsurprised about that but do they put down perfectly adoptablecandidates after a certain time frame?


----------



## Spring (Sep 1, 2006)

That was tough to read, but I felt it should besaid. It makes me upset about all the animals that are sitting aloneand frightened without a loving home. I don't know if the SPCA aroundhere is a kill shelter, I hope not. It's just so terrible.

Lost souls forgotten by the world.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 1, 2006)

Ohhh that really pulled at my heart,that is so so so sad

but i think that a lot of people need a good dose of reality though and that hit the spot



cheryl


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 1, 2006)

When I got my dog Casey from our high-killshelter, he was depressed and had kennel cough. They thoughthe might also have Parvovirus, whichis usuallydeadly. He'd only been at the shelter for a couple ofdays.

My vet gave him a 50/50 chance of survival.I amSOOOOO glad we got him out of there when we did. He's thebest dog I've ever had. 

Every "back yard breeder" should have to work in a shelter for ONEday. It really infuriates me how some people breed for nogood reason, especially the ones who have no clue what they are doing.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Sep 1, 2006)

I know that is the truth and I hate to even think aboutit. In fact, in 99.9% of my day I simply put it out of sight as thoughit doesn't actually happen in this world. I cannot fathom how peoplecan treat animals like used furniture that can merely be dumped offsomewhere and not think twice. They fail to realize the commitment theymade to that animal when they brought him/her into their home.


----------



## BACI (Sep 1, 2006)

I agree the article is heartbreaking butthe reason some people don't go to the shelter is becausesome of them are so strict on their adoption rules. It truley breaks myheart when you want to rescue a pet and get the third degree from theshelter so they need to take some responsibility for the overcrowding.I know I am setting myslef up for some negative posts but there are twosides to every story. I also believe if shelters did more publiceducation people would understand prior to purchase just what they aregetting into. 
I was just at petco the other day.... they sell/adopt out shelterrabbits now and it says right on their glass enclosure/playpen area.Please adopt before buying and keep in mind buying a bunny is a 10yrcommittment which reminded me of those posters we had in our highschoolback in the day that said having a baby is like being grounded for thenext 18yrs. That got people's attention.... there has to be some way todo that in this type of situation. Where I live the shelters do thatwhen you volenteer they ask if you are willing to do public awarenesseducation. 
Sorry this is so long but it is food for thought.


----------



## Haley (Sep 1, 2006)

I agree that shelters often do make it difficultfor people to adopt. I know they have the best intentions,but there need to be exceptions in some situations.

For example, the rule about having to notify the landlord if you are arenter. I would never have gotten Basil or Max if they hadbeen shelter buns. My landlord did not allow rabbits, I had them anywayand they never knew any better. I know the shelters are just trying toprevent people from bringing back an animal if their landlord catchesthem and makes them get rid of it, but I would never adopt an animal ifI didnt have a plan for if something like that happened. 

I think the most important thing is education.... I hope as rabbitsbecome more and more popular as a household pet, people will becomemore aware of their needs.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 1, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> Iagree that shelters often do make it difficult for people toadopt. I know they have the best intentions, but there needto be exceptions in some situations.


I can see the contacting a landlord because when we rented out a househere, the renters snuck a pet in and my dad could not go in the housewithout a mask because his allergies were so bad. He had to redo theWHOLE house because of his allergies -- ripping out carpets, etc. Hadhe not, he would have never been able to go in the house to fixanything that needed it.

Anyways, I do agree that they make it too hard. I would not be allowedto adopt simply because my rabbits are outdoors. Who cares if they areout or in? An inside rabbit can be ignored just as easily as an outdoorrabbit. I care for my animals a lot and would adoptbutbecause I've had some very bad experiences with the shelter, I wouldnever recommend to anyone to adopt from them. They told me I shouldsurrender my pets because they are housed outside and were very rude tome when they found out I had outside pets. I think that's uncalled forwhen they do not know the care I provide.

And Spring cannot adopt from a rescue because Pebbles isn't spayed.What does it matter? If she were to adopted a neutered male, then Idon't see the problem.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 2, 2006)

I know that some rescues do extensive backgroundchecks and such, but the city shelter where I work will basically sendthe animal home as long as you can pay for it. Of course, wedo our best to discourage people who won't be able to care for itproperly, or encourage people to look for something different, but theycannot tell someone no. We have to let them adopt if theywant to and the animal is avaliable. I wish it was a bitstricter, that would keep so many animals from coming back.


----------



## Jess_sully (Sep 9, 2006)

I think this post was a great awakening to manypeople out there. I volunteer at our local shelter for two hours everyday after school and five hours every Saturday. Although we have a "nokill" policy, those animals are still sad, scared, and neglected. Ithink the cats in the open cat room have it the best, because at leastthey aren't crammed into cages and they have other buddies to loungeand relax with. The dogs, on the other hand, I feel deeply sorry for.I'm not in a position to adopt a dog right now, but really wish that Icould. The sheer joy they recieve just from going for a walk every dayamazes me. I think it would be great if more people would volunteer atshelters... most of the people I volunteer with are middle school kidsand people who HAVE to work their to pay off their court fees ascommunity service.


----------



## Joy2006 (Oct 12, 2006)

I read it too.It is sad,very sad.I have humanesociety bunnies.One of them was named "elmo" She was a girl!!!Theynever even bothered to check.Her name is Eve now.I think another thingabout people who (mainly) own rabbits is they think they can handletheir illness on their own.Meaning they just don't get...you have totake your rabbit to the Vet!!!Hello!!OMG...that really gets to mealso.You'd take your kids to the dr. if they were sick,it's thesame.Except rabbits are furry "kids".(that wasn't meaning you,it is towhoever don't get that ,yes,you have to shell out money to the Vet foryour rabbit to get better sometimes)


----------



## Rogue (Oct 13, 2006)

I agree that shelters make it verydifficult. I have been told by several people that the RSPCAwould turn me down flat for adoption because I already have "so manypets" (I have two birds and a snake at home and my horse is kept at alocal livery yard), because I work a full time day, because I amdisabled (can you say "discrimination"??) and because I don't have alarge garden.


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 20, 2006)

Whenever I read articles like that, my stomachpulls into knots and I feel physically ill. It is extremely hard toaccept, but what the author wrote is so true...so many animals wind upbeing euthanized because there is no room, or they contract acontagious disease at the shelter, or they become so depressed andstressed from being in a shelter that they are eventually deemed'unadoptable'. And even sadder is the fact that the ones who read thesearticles and are truly affected, tend to be animal lovers who wouldtake in every stray and unwanted pet if only they could. The people whogive up their pets, in many cases (certainly not all...but a greatmany) would not even bother to read it.

I volunteered at the Humane Society here for about a year and a half,many years ago. I was working full-time, but took one day a week to goand walk the dogs there. And it tore my heart out every time I walkedthrough those doors, wondering which of the dogs would be gone thatweek, not daring to ask which had been adopted, and which had gone intothe 'back room', never to come out. The most heartbreaking times for mehad to be when I'd walk into the shelter and see a sign posted saying,'Parvo outbreak...please disinfect your shoes, wash your hands beforeand after handling animals'. I'd walk into the dog room, which wasnormally overflowing, to find only 4 or 5 dogs left...all the rest hadbeen euthanized. I tried not to become attached to any of them...yet ofcourse that was impossible. 

And the cats...I still burst into tears whenever I think of the cats.They were forever overflowing...cages stacked on top of one another,cat room filled to the brim, hallways lined with cage upon cage uponcage...and each one held a large-eyed, scared little creature who wouldreach out at every person who passed, pleading for attention, desperateto be returned to their family, unaware that they were no longerwanted. The turnover rate for the cats was enormous; less than halfever left the society once they were brought in.

I finally stopped volunteering at the shelter after I adopted my dog,Kaya. The reason was two-fold; first, Kaya was one of the dogs that wasbeing deemed 'unadoptable'...she was very close to being put on thelist for euthanization, as every time she was adopted out she wasinevitably returned. She suffered from separation anxiety, and becauseof it she needed a lot of extra attention and love...and my volunteertime at the shelter after I'd adopted her was taking some of that timeaway. The other reason was simply that I could no longer stand the painof walking through those doors every week. It was tearing me apartinside, and I just couldn't take it any more. 

My feelings about the shelter here are somewhat divided. They do manageto rehome an incredible amount of animals, and they do take care ofthose animals as well as they can while they are at the shelter. But Ifind that their rules and regulations are terribly strict. Forinstance, as I mentioned...Kaya was very close to being put on the listfor euthanasia because of her issues. Yet when I filed to adopt her,they very nearly didn't allow her to come home with me. The reason? Myson, who was 15 at the time, was away for the summer visiting hisfather in another province. When they asked how many people lived in myhousehold and I responded, 'Two', they said that my son would have tocome in and meet Kaya before I could bring her home. I explained thatwas impossible, as he was going to be away for 2 months...and theystopped the adoption proceedings, telling me that if he could not comeand meet her first, then they couldn't allow me to take her home. Theywere afraid that the two of them might not get along. I was so upset Iwas in tears, and literally begged them to let me take her. It took alot of pleading, but they finally did, and after a long period oftraining her, of absolute patience whenever she ate another part of thehouse, and of dealing with a dog who does not abide other dogs, she hasbeen my constant companion - and best friend - for the past 9years. If they had absolutely refused to let me adopt Kaya that day,she most likely would have wound up being euthanized.

I just wish there were better solutions to the problem of unwantedpets. The humane societies and shelters around the country have theirflaws, but they do a great service as well. But more needs to be doneto curb the flow of animals in the first place. Personally I'd love tosee stricter laws introduced with regard to breeding animals, and -most especially - real punishment to those who torture, abuse, and/orneglect animals of any kind. The current slap on the wrist meted by thecourts does nothing to deter such offenders.

Guess that was my rant for the day....:?


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 21, 2006)

This is so sad really.

I am dealing with my guinea pigs being rehomed. I would have neverrehomed them if the home we are moving into allowed them. but she onlyallowed one pet our dog.

I know that 90 percent of small animals from rats to rabbits get putdown in one day. I called my local shelter about guinea pigs if someonehad to take them there. They said to me that they will takethem and be put to sleep the moment they hit the door. 

How sad is that. My husband and I thought about being a breeder foreither rabbits or pigs, but when I found out how many rabbits and pigsthat needed homes, we put a halt there. I have my own site and I postas much news and information like this on there.



I had 3 of my babies put to sleep due to illness, I was with my dogwhen they did the stuff and I did not like it one bit. When they putthe first shot in him he becomes paralyzed and only could move hiseyes. Broke my heart really. But I was able to burry my own dog.

Snuggy's Mom can I add that to my website so I can put the word out.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 21, 2006)

I've been reading this post and the responsesoff and on for the last few weeks. I keep saying to myself, "_Biteyour tongue Peg. Let the discussion go. Don't respond."_

I'm sick of biting my tongue over this discussion. So I'm going to respond - as a breeder.

The person who originally wrote the message which has been shared saidin their post, " *My point to all of this DON'T BREED OR BUY WHILESHELTER PETS DIE!"*

Well that is just great....our nearest shelter is 135 miles away - IFthey have rabbits. When I look on petfinder - the nearest one I seethat has rabbits is 200 miles away.

So everyone within 200 miles is supposed to drive there to get one ofthose rabbits. Right...like they're going to do that. Yep....wanna buythe Brooklyn Bridge from me too?

I agree that people should not breed *irresponsibly.* I agree thatbreeders should never turn their animals in to shelters and only bewilling to breed what they can find homes for.

Do you know where most *RESPONSIBLE *breeders find homes for theirrabbits? Usually with people who show rabbits...eitherthrough their websites (selling them) or through taking rabbits torabbit shows (where many folks love to go to pick up a rabbit). Yes,some may have local outlets where they sell their rabbitstoo. But a good breeder (which I consider myself one) willnot "overbreed" what they know they can handle for homing bunnies - andthey will breed for a quality rabbit - not just for show qualities butfor good health.

I agree with the original letter - there are bad breeders out there andI think they should be shut down. *BUT NOT EVERY BREEDER IS BAD - ANDI'M SICK OF THE MENTALITY THAT THEY ARE....

*It's funny how many people want to go to the rabbitry area and say,"Can you ID my bunny?" but then they might turn around and knockbreeders - who are the very ones who helped them....

I've had breeders that I would take my rabbit to BEFORE I'd take themto a vet because they are so knowledgeable about rabbits whereby vetsoften handle only a few cases per year. (This does not mean I don'trecommend vets...please don't misunderstand me. But a knowledgablebreeder may know more than a vet who doesn't even know that you shouldALWAYS feed rabbits and never withhold food).

Most breeders I know (via. email correspondence - I don't know any inmy local area) - try to educate themselves on rabbits. They not onlylearn about body type and all of that - but they learn how to take careof the rabbits and watch for signs of illness - and frequently goodbreeders are part of an email list or something where they discussillnesses and how to handle things.

I want to take a moment to talk about the advantages of a *GOOD* breeder.

I know every single one of my rabbits. I can tell you their likes andtheir dislikes. I can tell you about their parents...and I can pick outfor you a rabbit who will probably meet your personality if a persontakes the time to talk to me. I always give folks my phonenumber to call me if they have any problems or questions. I will eventake back a rabbit if you need to rehome it. Many breeders have that ina contract....that they will require you to give them back the rabbitif you decide you don't want it (I don't know how they can enforce it).I give people instructions in how to care for their rabbit - and a listof websites.

It is also important to note that there are some breeds out there thatfolks want....but they don't always show up in shelters when you wantthem. For instance, I love my lionheads - but I also love flemishgiants. In this area - it is very hard to find them....I had to travelover 100 miles to get Tiny.....from a breeder. 

So let's say you want a lionhead or a flemish or some other breed thatis a bit rare....are you willing to wait until your shelter gets onein? What if they don't get one in for 2 years....?

Please understand - I'm not saying "don't adopt from shelters". I'm not saying "Breeders are better than shelters". 

What I'm saying is - *STOP LUMPING ALL BREEDERS TOGETHER.

*There are good breeders out there and bad breeders out there. Yes -shut down the bad ones. Shut down the puppy mills and the bunny millsand all of that.

But good breeders deserve a bit more respect than they get from folks - or at least less condemnation.

Peg
aka Tinys Mom

P.S. As a breeder - I took in a lionhead doe from 200 milesaway - we drove halfway to get her. She was neutered and she is not forbreeding - but no one else wanted her....and she had teeth issues thatwould cause most folks to not want to adopt her. I know how to trimteeth (I would never knowingly sell a rabbit with bad teeth - and Ihave three that have bad teeth from a breeding which I NEVERrepeated)....so I adopted her and trim her teeth regularly and shelives a good life. 

Also - while I do have favorites - I love ALL of my rabbits and I petthem and love on them. Some of them are more shy and don't wantanything to do with me no matter how much I socialize them....othersare just little lovers and want to be held. I always try to make sure arabbit is socialized before it is adopted and I usually hear back fromfolks on how well the rabbit adjusts to their new home, etc.


----------



## Haley (Oct 21, 2006)

I agree, Peg.

I am all for rescue bunnies. After seeing how many are in shelters inmy area, I make it a point to always mention to people to check out theshelters (especially high kill shelters) as one of their options.Mainly because most people dont know these shelters exist and are sooverloaded with wonderful animals. 

That being said, I know a great breeder just down the road from me whoI would also recommend to anyone looking for a bunny in my area. She isvery knowledgeable and cares very well for all her rabbits.

I think people often just get frustrated with breeders in generalbecause they only hear about the bad ones. Also, in some areas, itssuch a saturated market and it seems like breeders who dont know whattheyre doing are just adding to the problem.

People like you and Pam (and other breeders on this site) are such anasset to thisforum and the rabbits that you carefor. On a lot of issues, you often know more than my vetdoes. Ivalue your opinion so highly.With regards tobreeds, health, care, and behavior, responsible breeders like you guysare worth your weight in gold.

I think that everyone else would agree. Their frustration stems fromthe bunny mills, the backyard breeders, and the breeders who dontreally care for the animals in their care. 

I think its easy for people to lump all breeders together. You raise agreat point and I hope people are able to step back and reevaluatetheir opinions on breeders. Not all are bad, just like not all rescuesare good!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 21, 2006)

I agree Peg too, I was only responding this for people who wants a pet and just dumps them after awhile.

I know many breeders including you for instance that are very good,knowledgable and very caring. My friend is a guinea pig and rabbitbreeder as well also she rescues pets from negletful homes and thatneed homes. She has taken my bun MeatHead and kept him, she has takenmy guinea pigs and kept them, rehomed a few pigs for me. 

Like you said Peg how some people want a bun and has to drive miles toget them. Like DJ and I wanted a flemmie the nearest one that had themavailable we drove 4 hours to and from to get him. I also would lovepeople to adopt as well too to help out.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 21, 2006)

Also keep in mind that this article was writtenmore from the standpoint of cats and dogs, because rabbit welfare isnormally not a concern for most people.

Would I get a cat from a breeder? Doubtful. I lovemixes as much as the purebreeds. If we get a dog, James wantsa specific breed. But you can bet we'll be checking breedrescues first and any breeder will be researched so much they'll thinkthey're being audited. 

My only thing with rabbit breeders is that the only responsible onesI've ever met have been through this forum. The shelters hereare usually flooded with rabbits and the ARBA and 4H breeders I'vetalked to think nothing of selling their culled stock to pet stores orgiving them away as pets to small children who quickly tire ofthem. The rabbits are livestock to them, even the ones thataren't bred for meat. Not to mention the backyard breedersthat just want cute babies. It's no surprise that so many ofthe shelter rabbits here are purebred.

I think a lot of education has to be done with both pet owners andbreeders. IMO it seems like there's only a small percentageof both groups that actually try to do right by their rabbits.


----------



## ec (Oct 21, 2006)

yeah.... I would love to do something with thelocal 4-H re. responsible pet ownership, but the perception of rabbitsas stock animals is so deeply ingrained in my neck of the woods that Idon't know if they'd be receptive to that. My girl is most likely a 4-Hcull (broken Dutch, not show quality); a lot of the kids get rid oftheir rabbits after their projects end. 

And Nibbles (my girl) is one of the lucky ones - someone took her tothe humane society, and then she was transferred to a rabbit rescueshelter. When i adopted her, i saw at least 5-6 purebreds (includinggorgeous French and angora lops who've been adopted since then) - nodoubt they've got many more now...


----------

